# Kitchenaid Artisan 5qt mixer (is this a good deal)



## masterchef (May 14, 2004)

I found a deal on This mixer for like $155. Do you think the tilt head ones aren't as good, because they might losen up and then not mix the stuff on the bottom of the bowl?

Thanks for the advice.

(link again, incase that other one didn't work right)
http://forums.dealtaker.com/invision...showtopic=5646


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

The pricing looks pretty good even if its in $US. Usually goes for almost $400(can) new if not more. I don't know of issues with the tilt design though, I have the 6quart pro model.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Look at the wattage rating. I would recommend getting a mixer rated at least 350 watts; that way the motor will last longer and mix more effortlessly.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

It depends on what you are going to mix in your mixer  If you do mostly cakes and cookies, I think 325 watts are fine. If you intend to do a lot of bread kneading, I would look for a mixer with closer to 500 watts. 

As to the tilt, I have not heard that this is a problem. I have a tilt mixer (not a KitchenAid) and have no problems. Getting to things at the bottom of the bowl is usually just an adjustment. There is a screw that allows you to tweek the bowl height to allow you to get to everything.


----------



## masterchef (May 14, 2004)

I bought it, but I should've waited for the chrome one that they have today
http://forums.dealtaker.com/invision...=0&#entry73994


----------



## icars (Jun 3, 2004)

I have one of the tilt head Kitchenaids. it's fine for pizza or bread dough, but does have problems with leaving butter at the bottom when making cookie dough.


----------



## masterchef (May 14, 2004)

I got mine, and it doesn't have problems with leftovers in the bottom. I found a screw when the head is tilted back, and it does adjust it up & down so you can probably do that to fix it.
By the way, the refurb one is only $70 after rebates now:
http://forums.dealtaker.com/index.php


----------



## masterchef (May 14, 2004)

I've had mine a while now, and I have made more chocolate chip cookies than I can imagine. Does anyone have ideas of other things I can make in it? I'm ready to cook something good tonight


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

How about brioche? It's alot easier with an electric standing mixer than by hand!


----------

